
Red – a new terminal log analysis tool - todsac
https://github.com/antonmedv/red
======
todsac
Pipe JSON stream logs into red and specify a few fields to display. For
example using with kubernetes:

    
    
      kubectl logs ... | red level message
    

You will see combined logs with trend sparkline and total count.

